# Skoda Superb 2009 | Black | 1.8Tsi | Protection session



## nikosp11 (May 7, 2011)

Greet the DW community.

A couple of days ago i gave a little bit of TLC to a family car.

Thankfully i started reading cardetailing.gr and detailingworld.co.uk since the beginning of it's life, so got armed with the proper stuff to maintain it.

It counts 59K+ Km's and 4 years of life. Never been machine polished though. 2BM has saved it's clear coat.

*Let's start the detailing.

I wanted to give it a good wash and protect it.

So, how it was before(4 months since the last wash)*














































*Started with wheels and arches

Before*










*Valet pro Bilbery and Meg's APC were used, combined with various brushes*










*After*










*Snow foam time. I used Valet pro PH neutral 1:10*










*The tail was raised due to the ground, so it was a good chance to snow foam the underside*










*After*










*I washed the car with Britemax clean max and 2BM*










*Wooly mammooth from Chemical Guys dried the car with no effort

Next, i clayed the car, using Bilt Hamber Soft. *










*I used DAS 6 Pro with LC blue finishing pad to prepare the paintwork for the wax. AF Tripple did a perfect job.*










*After that i applied 2 coats o Lusso Oro wax.*










*Glasses cleaned with prima clarity*










*303 Aerospace on trims*










*Tires done using some Insta finish rubber gel*










*AG metal polished used to bring back exhaust tips' lost shine*










*And last but not least, some spicy air freshner for the interior*










*Finished*















































































































































































































































































*And my favourite*










*Total time:* 12 hours

I hope you enjoyed it as much as i did. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

good job, I do like the car lot of space for the money


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Finish is amazing:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking very nice my man. The finish is fantastic.

Wheels are looking very clean.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work love the sun shots.


----------



## nikosp11 (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for your comments! I'm glad you liked it!!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Great work. Love these cars.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work Nikos :thumb:


----------



## nikosp11 (May 7, 2011)

Thank you m8s :thumb::thumb:


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## nikosp11 (May 7, 2011)

bambam12 said:


> Very nice


Thank you my friend!

*
And some interior detail i did couple of weeks ago.

Starting with the before pics(4 months without a wash)*
































































*All carpets cleaned with vacuum cleaner and all plastics dusted with deionised water and microfibers.

Next all plastics dressed with 303 Aerospace protectant, via an applicator pad.*










*Second mats washed with some Meg's APC, and original mats took position into the interior.*










*Finished. Enjoy!*
































































*Under the AC control buttons there is a dressing mistake, which was corrected after i spotted it on pics.*


























































































































































*I hope you liked it!*


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Nice job Nikos :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Spot on Niko! :thumb:
Lovely job.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

gracking job


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Well done Nick!!
Its very pleasing to see Greek detailers,amateurs and pros, raising the bar and presenting us with exceptional details!!!

Μπραβο Νικολα.!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice indeed Nikos:thumb:

Great cars, I don't think I've seen one without leather before:speechles


----------



## nikosp11 (May 7, 2011)

Τhank you all for your kind worlds!



tzotzo said:


> Well done Nick!!
> Its very pleasing to see Greek detailers,amateurs and pros, raising the bar and presenting us with exceptional details!!!
> 
> Μπραβο Νικολα.!!!


Γεια σου ρε Νικο!:wave:



Summit Detailing said:


> Very nice indeed Nikos:thumb:
> 
> Great cars, I don't think I've seen one without leather before:speechles


Leather seats are optional in my country:thumb:


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Nick! Top job on the beautiful Skoda!


----------



## meintje (Feb 20, 2010)

That interior is looking really slick. Great job on the pictures as well!


----------



## giorgos (Feb 14, 2012)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic job on a big barge using the right products with the right methods. Well done mate.

Got myself a Mammoth a couple of weeks ago and I love it.


----------



## nikosp11 (May 7, 2011)

fotismt said:


> Hey Nick! Top job on the beautiful Skoda!





meintje said:


> That interior is looking really slick. Great job on the pictures as well!





giorgos said:


> Great job mate :thumb:





Rabidracoon28 said:


> Fantastic job on a big barge using the right products with the right methods. Well done mate.
> 
> Got myself a Mammoth a couple of weeks ago and I love it.


Looks like i missed those comments. Thank you for your kind words!!

*So, here we are again.

Yesterday and today i took care the engine bay.

I had to deal with this*























































*Took off all the plastic parts(later i took off also the airbox), plus the sound insulation. *




























*Everything wiped down with moisturized microfiber clothes.

The plastic parts cleaned with APC*










*All the painted metal protected with AF tripple.*










*Plastic parts dressed with 303 Aerospace protectant and left to absorb before the final buff.*










*Final result without the engine's plastic*



















*Out of the garage for the final pics*



























































































*Thank you for your time!!*


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Excellent stuff throughout, enjoyed looking through the pics:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very tidy indeed fella.


----------



## nikosp11 (May 7, 2011)

Thank you m8's  I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking much better


----------



## nikosp11 (May 7, 2011)

Thank you my friend!!


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

Excellent job, your superb is superb!


----------

